# Headlight fault code questions G-78



## JBallou (Jan 6, 2009)

I keep getting a fault code code that referances the left front height sensor fault. Code G-78 referring the left front level sensor control open. The light on the dash comes and goes like a gnat off and on at random.
2 questions. How likely is it that the sensor is toast. Where is the best price on one, found one for about 115.
And how likely is it a wiring fault. BTW I now am the proud owner of a VAG com and a bently manual.
Thank you


----------



## 2002a642 (Nov 30, 2008)

chances are that it is faulty unless you ran something over or were involved in an accident of some sort


----------



## JBallou (Jan 6, 2009)

Thanks for the 2nd opinion of common sense. No trauma to the vehicle, just popped up 1st drive after a we washed it in the drive way with the suspension all the way up and hosed out the wheel wells/ bags.

Where have others purchased them from, VAGlinks is a little overwhelming to ind a not common electrical part.


----------



## 2002a642 (Nov 30, 2008)

genuineaudiparts.com if that does not work for you start calling junk yards. its hard to beat genuineaudiparts.com there prices are close to what i pay as an employee


----------



## pendulum (Apr 29, 2001)

*Re: (JBallou)*


_Quote, originally posted by *JBallou* »_Thanks for the 2nd opinion of common sense. No trauma to the vehicle, just popped up 1st drive after a we washed it in the drive way with the suspension all the way up and hosed out the wheel wells/ bags.

well if it stopped working right after that, i think you found your answer as to what caused it. maybe water got in there and jacked it up? if that's the case, if letting it dry doesn't fix it chances are you need to replace it.
oh and congrats on the VAG-COM purchase.


----------



## JBallou (Jan 6, 2009)

Thanks for the pointers.
genuineaudiparts was the only one that I could find from the vaglist that had it. 117 isn't to bad I guess.
As far as letting it "dry" it has been 1 week since and it sits in the garage to dry every night and no help. But then again the pat has lived a life next to a tire in a constantly damp area.
Guess I just need to pony up with the $.
Is there a recoding procedure for it? 
I looked in the bently manual and could not find anything about that in particular. I assume that it just works like a fuel tank sensor and has a variable output within a fixed limit and the module knows whats up.
Maybe when I get the part in I will lower the ride height with the VAC-COM and see if the wife notices. She notices EVERYTHING!
Later when it is fixed ( fingers crossed ) I will update.


----------



## 2002a642 (Nov 30, 2008)

No special procedure just replace clear codes and 402 that thing lol good luck


----------



## JBallou (Jan 6, 2009)

Well the height sensor fixed it. Just a plug and play thing. And the headlight adjusted instantly once plugged it. The old sensor felt very rough in it's travel. NFG.
Only pointers are to take extra care in the a-arm metal strap. I had it flipped upside down and it would touch the sway bar on bumps while turning. 
Did the 402 mod, 12 in the front and 7 in the rear. Yes she noticed, it seams to bottom out a little on big bumps on the bad roads she says. I told her that I can put it back if she wants. 
Not much change visually but just a little.


----------



## pendulum (Apr 29, 2001)

*Re: (JBallou)*


_Quote, originally posted by *JBallou* »_Well the height sensor fixed it. Just a plug and play thing. And the headlight adjusted instantly once plugged it. The old sensor felt very rough in it's travel. NFG.
Only pointers are to take extra care in the a-arm metal strap. I had it flipped upside down and it would touch the sway bar on bumps while turning. 
Did the 402 mod, 12 in the front and 7 in the rear. Yes she noticed, it seams to bottom out a little on big bumps on the bad roads she says. I told her that I can put it back if she wants. 
Not much change visually but just a little.

glad you got the issue fixed!








haha, there's no way you're actually "bottoming out" with that little amount of lowering. i'm far more than than that and don't bottom ever, really. i'm guessing maybe the ride is just rougher and she's assuming it is? how bad are the roads there anyway? can your wife just leave the car on height setting 2 or something when she's driving it? http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## 2002a642 (Nov 30, 2008)

Yeah I went as low as it would let me and I bottomed out once in a while but setting 2 was perfect


----------



## JBallou (Jan 6, 2009)

I think that it looks better, and she will grow accustomed to it. It rides a little diff for sure.
The roads are not very good, but you learn where the bad areas are and avoid them by positioning on the road.
Setting 2 was what I was going to suggest if there was any further discussion.


----------

